# Car



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone, from your own experiences is it better to sell an existing car in the UK and buy new once I am there. I have an old car at the moment in the UK but very reliable so debating if it would be cost effective to take over or not. Any info much appreciated as always. Also there is the "hand issue" to take into account. xx


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

I always ask "How long have you had the car? Is it and has it always been reliable over the last two years? Do you intend to keep the car for at least the next two years keeping in mind it will cost in the region of 1,000€ to put it on Spanish plates? Does it have GOOD air conditioning?

Brand new cars are always reliable and will be more economical than an old banger even though much loved 

Davexf


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We had two in the U.K., sold them both and bought a new renault here in the Canaries, that was over 11 trouble free years ago, just sold it this year, and bought another same model in Gran Canaria. Renault Kangoo!!


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Good question I was wondering the same as mine has over 110k on the clock. How easy is it to buy one and resell?


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i have a spanish, l,h,d car. i had a right hand drive and i found it very bad when overtaking and reversing into a roadside space. i bought a seat from a main dealer it was 2 years old when i bought it,, that was 6 years ago . all it has cost me is a new set of tyres and a battery. i would recommend going that way.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

I was worried about mine not being lhd - anyone on here who doesn't drive a lhd? My partner is telling me it will be difficult for me to drive if I bring my car over but then again he doesn't think much of my driving anyway lol xx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

My wife has a RHD which she drives all the time and I drive occasionally - really is NOT an issue if you are careful.

We have no problem reversing as it's no different.
Overtaking just requires extra care and extra distance to be able to see past the vehicle in front.
The only downside is underground car parks or toll roads - small price to pay for keeping a car with a known history.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> My wife has a RHD which she drives all the time and I drive occasionally - really is NOT an issue if you are careful.
> 
> We have no problem reversing as it's no different.
> Overtaking just requires extra care and extra distance to be able to see past the vehicle in front.
> The only downside is underground car parks or toll roads - small price to pay for keeping a car with a known history.


As above. Everyone's points are valid and I think it boils down to your budget. Some cars are cheaper to matriculate than others. It also depends on the area. I matriculated my Mercedes for around 500€ mainly because I avoided import taxes and didn't have to change headlights or fog lights. This will have paid for itself before long as it's much dearer to tax in the UK than it is here (87€ instead of £250.) RHD isn't an issue for me either. I can easily lean over for toll and car park booths because I am tall with long arms! But not everyone is the same and I'm sure it's a matter of choice. The same car here would be quite a bit more too so definitely wouldn't have been worth doing. 

Some people have actually bought a Spanish registered car from dealers in the south of England. Whilst on the face of it this would appear to be a minefield, I've read plenty of people's reports saying they did just that and didn't have any problems. The problem lies in getting a fair price for your car. You'll find whatever site you go to that says what your car's worth, you'll never get anything like that. And avoid the we buy any car sites like the plague. Unless you want to be insulted. 

I suppose it boils down to your circumstances in the end. If you don't mind paying out an extra 500-1500€ depending on the circumstances and you car is worth it and you don't mind driving RHD in Spain matriculating might be the way to go. Otherwise, I'd check out the dealers in the south that sell Spanish cars.

Bear in mind that matriculating might sound expensive, and it is, but are you throwing good money after bad just to get a LHD Spanish registered car as it will cost considerably more I should think. Prices for Spanish cars are much higher than the UK (not sure why the way they get thrashed) so to effectively get the same car as you have, in LHD and on Spanish plates, will come at a premium and you have no guarantee that it will perform the same as your currently reliable car.


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

We bought ours over and it was really expensive to change so in hindsight we would have sold in the UK. No problem driving it though.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I always ask "How long have you had the car? Is it and has it always been reliable over the last two years? Do you intend to keep the car for at least the next two years keeping in mind it will cost in the region of 1,000€ to put it on Spanish plates? Does it have GOOD air conditioning?
> 
> ...


When all's said and done - it all boils down to cost. For me my UK car was only 6 years
old when I brought it here and exceptionally reliable. To get the same level of reliability
with ( the all important Service and track history ) I would have needed to pay 
6,500 to 7,500 Euros. As opposed to the 1,000 Euro convert to Spanish plates
and everything.
I did come close to buying a second hand Ford Fiesta for about 6,300 Euro's from a
Ford dealer - as it looked good and drove well. Until I found out it had been stuck together
( so to speak ) following an accident a couple of years ago. Even though
I couldn't see the join, that put me off and went for the convert to Spanish plates.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I would always seriously consider importing rather than paying the inflated prices for un serviced rubbish over here. 
I drove a RHD car in Norway for many years without any problems and reckon things would be even better here, as more motorways etc.

I am in the process of importing a LHD car to Spain just now. When all is added up it will have cost me about half of what I would pay here for a scuffed, scratched and generally unloved car of the same age.

One thing which happened recently to an English lady I know who has a RHD car over here. She got a fine for supposedly texting whilst driving. She was livid as she genuinely never does this. When she looked into it more, it transpired that her friend had been sitting in the left seat as a passenger and had been sending texts. The police had seen her and assumed she was the driver! When she challenged the police and explained all this, the response was, "Do you really want to stand up in court and put your word against ours?!" 
Unbelievable attitude, she chose not to and paid up reluctanlty but it shows you what you can be up against over here.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Say if I bought a French h or German registered car instead of a Spanish one over here, would that be easy enough time import into Spain?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Roy C said:


> Say if I bought a French h or German registered car instead of a Spanish one over here, would that be easy enough time import into Spain?


It's a headache still. Less paperwork but still involves a lot of work.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Roy C said:


> Say if I bought a French h or German registered car instead of a Spanish one over here, would that be easy enough time import into Spain?


Hola

No real difference in paperwork but you have to have owned for a year to import it tax free as part of your goods and chattels. 

You should have the advantage of the lights being correct and not needing attention. 

Davexf


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> No real difference in paperwork but you have to have owned for a year to import it tax free as part of your goods and chattels.
> 
> ...


Thanks, problem is, I probably won't have owned it for a year. So will it be far easier if I was to buy a Spanish registered car here and bring it over with me, what would that involve?
Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Roy C said:


> Thanks, problem is, I probably won't have owned it for a year. So will it be far easier if I was to buy a Spanish registered car here and bring it over with me, what would that involve?
> Thanks


People will warn you against doing that , Roy.....but they haven't actually done it themselves! I have and it was easy-peasy..
We decided to drive down from Prague to Spain and wanted a LHD 4x4 but didn't want to buy in Prague. Someone we knew recommended a LHD specialist in Basingstoke so we bought a newish LR Discovery on Spanish plates. It had been owned by a British woman who had driven it to the UK from Mallorca.
All the required paperwork was provided with the vehicle: p/copy of previous owner's passport and NIE/Residencia doc, signed Solicitud from the owner agreeing to the sale plus the usual Spanish docs relating to the car. The vehicle came with a recent ITV and up-to-date Road Tax. 
It's very important to have all the paperwork from the previous owner. It cost less than 200 euros (can't remember exactly) to have it transferred to my name once we had settled in Spain and I had my NIE/Residencia.
It's important to use a _*reputable*_ dealer who will ensure you have all the paperwork.
Seven years on the Disco is battered and scratched but going strong. If I'd found a similar vehicle here I'm told I would have paid 5000 euros more.
Problems arise when you don't have the paperwork from the previous owner...but these aren't insurmountable. You also need to check there are no outstanding fines but you'd do that if you bought in Spain.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks 's Mary, thats really useful, so l will look for a Spanish plated car with all the paperwork in order and drive it down. I do think that is my best option.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Roy C said:


> Thanks 's Mary, thats really useful, so l will look for a Spanish plated car with all the paperwork in order and drive it down. I do think that is my best option.


The company I used can't be that far from you, it's in Basingstoke.. Colin, one of the owners, delivered the LR to Prague for a very reasonable cost.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> People will warn you against doing that , Roy.....but they haven't actually done it themselves! I have and it was easy-peasy..
> We decided to drive down from Prague to Spain and wanted a LHD 4x4 but didn't want to buy in Prague. Someone we knew recommended a LHD specialist in Basingstoke so we bought a newish LR Discovery on Spanish plates. It had been owned by a British woman who had driven it to the UK from Mallorca.
> All the required paperwork was provided with the vehicle: p/copy of previous owner's passport and NIE/Residencia doc, signed Solicitud from the owner agreeing to the sale plus the usual Spanish docs relating to the car. The vehicle came with a recent ITV and up-to-date Road Tax.
> It's very important to have all the paperwork from the previous owner. It cost less than 200 euros (can't remember exactly) to have it transferred to my name once we had settled in Spain and I had my NIE/Residencia.
> ...


And pay a reputable dealers mark up.
To find out just what papers are needed is quite simple & then check it has them.
Fines/embargoes are again easy to check online for a small cost.
I have seen quite a few adds on Ebay over time from Brits returning to the UK and selling their vehicle to those coming this way & often at good prices (no doubt bought by the reputable dealers ?)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

VFR said:


> And pay a reputable dealers mark up.
> To find out just what papers are needed is quite simple & then check it has them.
> Fines/embargoes are again easy to check online for a small cost.
> I have seen quite a few adds on Ebay over time from Brits returning to the UK and selling their vehicle to those coming this way & often at good prices (no doubt bought by the reputable dealers ?)


I said I saved around 5000 euros by buying this way. I said I've had the vehicle for seven years with no mechanical problems. I said it cost less than 200 euros to transfer to my ownership. Seems like a good deal to me. .I'm happy.
May I ask how you would get a p/copy of a passport and NIE of a previous owner if the vendor didn't have them? 
You seem to have a grudge against 'reputable dealers'. I don't . I'd rather patronise a reputable dealer over one with a poor reputation - what sensible person wouldn't, I wonder..
When I buy any big ticket purchase I don't go for cheap. I can't afford to.
And all business involves what you call a mark-up, usually known as cost-plus resulting in profit. Companies that cut corners can f course sell at lower prices.
What were your experiences of buying LHD Spanish registered car in the UK, I wonder..I hope they were as positive as mine.
Incidentally, we owned businesses in the motor trade. Reputable ones.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Incidentally, you can check on fines on-line at zero cost.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I said I saved around 5000 euros by buying this way. I said I've had the vehicle for seven years with no mechanical problems. I said it cost less than 200 euros to transfer to my ownership. Seems like a good deal to me. .I'm happy.
> *Well the mechanical issue is due to the manufacturer/previous owner & not the dealer ......... Well done but odds on you may well have saved more had a private vehicle been advertised ? *
> May I ask how you would get a p/copy of a passport and NIE of a previous owner if the vendor didn't have them?
> *Ask the seller for them, do not have them ?, then walk away.*
> ...


7-10 years ago you (and the vast bulk, myself included) were best served by going down the road that you took, but things have changed a lot thanks to sites like this & some very knowledgeable members (like DaveXF) who now know how to check/transfer etc.

If you are happy then I'm happy.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Incidentally, you can check on fines on-line at zero cost.


There you go isn't this site great (another few bob saved)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Genuine question to DaveXF....if you buy a car from a 'less than reputable' dealer or a dealer who hasn't got the documents required from the previous owner (p/port copy, NIE p/copy, Solicitiud) how would you go about transferring a vehicle to your ownership without them?
I know someone who did do that but it took a long time and legal paperwork.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

*In that case you should be more than qualified to spot a good vehicle if buying private[/B

I know nothing about cars. My work was in translating/interpreting and teaching MFL. I was a Director of our companies.
If I had a problem with my car I asked one of our employees to look it over. I didn't know how to lift the bonnet. I didn't need to.
I have never bought a car 'private' as I know nothing about engines etc. and I'm interested in the make, model and colour only. That's why I and millions of others, male and female, who know nothing of these things, have to patronise companies with a good reputation, a reputation, like ours, earned by good quality honest service and fair competitive prices (but not 'cheap'.)*


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Why is it so many people want to bring cars in, is it really such a quagmire buying in Spain? 
Surely they care as much about their vehicles as other countries and their is a standard they have to meet?
Was thinking of buying a bike too, kinda worried about that now


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Dedaneen said:


> Why is it so many people want to bring cars in, is it really such a quagmire buying in Spain?
> Surely they care as much about their vehicles as other countries and their is a standard they have to meet?
> Was thinking of buying a bike too, kinda worried about that now


My experience (which was in the south of Spain Malaga and Cadiz provinces) is that good second hand cars are not only very expensive compared to the UK but are hard to find.

There simply aren't that many about. There are probably more used car lots here in Weston Super Mare than there are in the whole of Andalusia.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

A car is the second most expensive purchase made normally. In the UK there are many lease cars for sale mostly two or three years old. Lease cars are a rarity in Spain so the market is not flooded so the price rises. 

If you have a well loved reliable vehicle then it will continue to serve you well in Spain and the cost of re-matriculation is cheaper than the gamble of buying a second hand car in Spain 

Davexf


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Dedaneen said:


> Why is it so many people want to bring cars in, is it really such a quagmire buying in Spain?
> Surely they care as much about their vehicles as other countries and their is a standard they have to meet?
> Was thinking of buying a bike too, kinda worried about that now


First ,yes it can be. Second , no most don't give a toss about their car so certainly won't worry about ripping lumps off of yours.  I could write a book about the things I've seen & continue to see daily.


----------

